# Pittsburgh Dirty Dozen?



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

What weekend is it and is there any website that has any info on it? I know it's late November but don't know which weekend it falls on.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

wvmtb said:


> What weekend is it and is there any website that has any info on it? I know it's late November but don't know which weekend it falls on.
> 
> Thanks in advance


that wasn't too hard to find


http://groups.google.com/group/monbikeclub/browse_thread/thread/814c3759c90a980d


----------

